# USB Combo mouse/keyboard config probs [SOLVED]

## Eugene33

Hi,

I just bought this combo from Iogear, which is really nice

http://www.iogear.com/main.php?loc=product&Item=GKM521R

The Keyboard was just fine, but I have a problem with the mouse !!!

it goes only verticaly, in one column!?! The butons moves the cursor on the right only !!!

I tried many things, but now I exhausted all my options....So I'm looking for some help

I also tried "evdev" as driver but get a black or white screen

```
xmodmap -pp

There are 9 pointer buttons defined.

    Physical        Button

     Button          Code

        1              1

        2              2

        3              3

        4              4

        5              5

        6              6

        7              7

        8              8

        9              9

```

I put back a very light config in my Xorg.config to be able to use my other optical mouse (logitech)

```
 Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option      "Buttons" "3"
```

I run a Nvidia driver on an AMD64 station!Last edited by Eugene33 on Sun Jun 11, 2006 4:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Corona688

Does GPM(console mouse) work normally, or does it act the same way it does in X?  If you don't have gpm running, just ctrl-alt-F1 to get to a real console, login as root, /etc/init.d/gpm start and see what it does.  *Eugene33 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I just bought this combo from Iogear, which is really nice
> 
> http://www.iogear.com/main.php?loc=product&Item=GKM521R
> ...

  Very odd.  Have you ruled out the obvious?  If it doesn't work on a windows machine either, then it'd be a problem with the mouse itself. *Quote:*   

> The buttons move the cursor on the right only!

  I'm not sure what this means.

----------

## Eugene33

Thanks for yous answer.

Well I started gpm, it's ok but nothing goes !?!

The mouse works fine on window$ and I tried with slax, and it works perfectly (scroll and butons), so I copied the xorg.conf from slax and put it on gentoo....But nothing, I can move the cursor vertically and when I click with each butons, the cursor moves horizontally.

Any idea, i read the gentoo doc for logitech mouse, and tried to apply the config with or without evdev but it's worst !

Ah it's hard to be a noob   :Sad: 

----------

## eGore911

I'm seeing exactly the same problem ... very odd. I have a Logitech Cordless Desktop 500LX (or so). Here some discoveries I made already:

- the problem solves itself from time to time with a reboot

- I thought switching from suspend2-sources to gentoo-sources solved the problem, but I was wrong

- gpm is also broken, so /dev/input/mice reports crap

- I think it started when I started experimenting with latest kernel sources (gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r3)

- I might have something to do with ATi's propretary driver, but thats a REALLY WILD guess

- playing around with the order in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 does not solve it

Can anyone suggest a solution for it?

----------

## eGore911

another thing I just noticed:

- plugging in an old crappy M$ PS/2 mouse works fine. So I think: It's in the USB subsystem of the kernel.

[EDIT]

and another thing:

- downgrading to gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r8 seems to solve the issues

----------

## Eugene33

Well I moved to the vanilla sources kernel 2.6.15 and I have exactly the same problem. ???? I can't figure out why this happen only with gentoo and no other distrib or $indows.

----------

## eGore911

There are more points of failure ... maybe udev ... or hal ... something very "low level". I can't blame X11 for that, since it also happens with gpm. I'm out of ideas and currently use an old PS/2 mouse.

----------

## Eugene33

thanks eGore911

Me too, the weird thing is that my wireless logitech mouse works well and the wireless keyboard too (well the multimedia buttons changed during my last X11 or kernel update).

it's very very very wreird !!!!!

----------

## eGore911

According to http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0312.2/1069.html I have to remove the USB-Mouse HID Boot support. Maybe I'm lucky and get it to work this way. Will report when I rebooted.

----------

## Eugene33

I'm crossing my fingers   :Smile: 

----------

## Headrush

Your link in your first post is no longer valid, so maybe post the mouse model you have and any output from dmesg when you plug the mouse in.

I have several Logitech mice wired and wireless and all work great, so probably a configuration problem. (You might already have it with the HID kernel options)

Also good to know your xorg version. For new mice with lots of buttons, the evdev driver is the way to go.

----------

## eGore911

I removed CONFIG_USB_MOUSE=m and CONFIG_USB_ACM=m from my kernel config ... one of the options seems to have fixed it.

----------

## Eugene33

Thanks Headrush

Well I tried with evdev as "driver", but xorg freeze so I came back to "mouse" 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> *  x11-base/xorg-server
> 
>       Latest version installed: 1.1.0
> ...

 

my xorg.conf

```

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

#     Driver   "evdev"

    Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

#    Option   "Buttons" "5"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true" 

     Option "Protocol"    "auto"

#     Option "Dev Phys" "usb*/input0" 

#     Option "Dev Name" "Iogear USB Receiver"

#     Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

#     Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7 8 9"

#     Option "Buttons"      "9"

    Option "Resolution"  "800"

# Allow Both mice to work for debugging 

     Option "SendCoreEvents"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.
```

I tried with differnent numbers of button but as I don't really understand what I do....well it doesn't work !!! my lat try was with "8 9"

```
Portage 2.1 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6/amd64-vanilla, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-rc5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-rc5 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 2.0.0_rc1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.16

```

My Make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example
> ...

 

Well I hope you may figure something of this mess  :Wink: 

*Thanks eGore911, glad it works for you so  now my turn I guess   :Laughing: 

----------

## Headrush

Eugene33, you didn't tell me the mouse model yet. Can you post the ouput of lsusb as root.

If you don't have lsusb, its in the usbutils package.

Edit:  I see some things in your xorg.conf file which may indicate a problem also, but when you post the lsusb output, I'll give you the exact lines you need.

Edit: Also post the output of:

```
cat /proc/config.gz | gunzip | grep MOUSE

cat /proc/config.gz | gunzip | grep HID
```

or

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep MOUSE

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep HID
```

----------

## Eugene33

lsusb

```

Bus 005 Device 007: ID 046d:c501 Logitech, Inc. Cordless Mouse Receiver

Bus 006 Device 002: ID 0425:0101 Motorola Semiconductors HK, Ltd G-Tech Wireless Mouse & Keyboard

***********************************************

Fabricant : G-Tech CHINA

```

the device 007 is my actual mouse which works perfectly, the other, is the one I'm trying to get working (well the keyboard is fine)

localhost ~ # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep MOUSE

```
CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set
```

localhost ~ # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep HID

```
CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set
```

But I'm compiling a new kernel, so....

I'm all "eyes" for the lines you propose  :Wink: 

thanks again for your help

----------

## Headrush

You probably are having an issue because that receiver does both mouse and keyboard, it produces two /dev nodes.

Do you get 2 dev nodes when you attach that device?

Edit: Can you add this to /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules:

```
KERNEL="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}="0425", SYSFS{idProduct}="0101", NAME="input/%k", SYMLINK="input/Motorola_%s{bInterfaceNumber}", GROUP="kdemouse", MODE="0664"
```

and then run udevstart as root. See if you get 2 new Motorola00 and Motorola01 device nodes in /dev/input.Last edited by Headrush on Sun Jun 11, 2006 2:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Eugene33

Well, no as I unplug the logitech each time I'm trying to use the Iogear mouse

----------

## Headrush

 *Eugene33 wrote:*   

> Well, no as I unplug the logitech each time I'm trying to use the Iogear mouse

 

No. The receiver for the motorola produces two. (Nothing to do with the logitech)

This line can be removed from your kernel config:

```
CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y 
```

----------

## Eugene33

 *Quote:*   

> Edit: Can you add this to /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules:
> 
> Code:
> 
>   KERNEL="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}="0425", SYSFS{idProduct}="0101", NAME="input/%k", SYMLINK="input/Motorola_%s{bInterfaceNumber}", GROUP="kdemouse", MODE="0664"

 

then UDEVSTART but I still have only 1 node !!!

I'm compiling a new kernel without CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y, could it be the problem????

----------

## Headrush

You do have EVDEV support enable in your kernel?

----------

## Eugene33

It seems yes

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m

 

----------

## Headrush

 *Eugene33 wrote:*   

> It seems yes
> 
>  *Quote:*   CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m 

 

Is it loaded before you plug the mouse in?

What nodes are created when the mouse is plugged in?

What is the output from dmesg after plugging in the mouse?

----------

## Eugene33

Yiiipiiie it works

Well, when I unpluged, then repluged, my system freezed, but the modification to the kernel worked and now, I can use the mouse.

I still have 1 node for the Keyboard and the mouse

```
Bus 002 Device 006: ID 0425:0101 Motorola Semiconductors HK, Ltd G-Tech Wireless Mouse & Keyboard

```

But it works.

So now i'll try to move to the "driver = evdev"

Thanks for your help.

And if you have some more advice, I'm all "eyes"  :Wink: 

----------

